# Cable HDMI no funciona, ¿se puede hacer algo?



## rub3n (Abr 11, 2019)

Hola, 
Tengo un cable HDMI que ha dejado de funcionar, a veces da imagen, pero con interferencias, y a veces, la mayoría, ni da imagen. Puede haber sido que entrara polvo o algo por el estilo? No ha estado siempre conectado, se conecta y desconecta... 

Lo que vengo a preguntar es si es un fallo común que se pueda reparar o vale más la pena comprar uno nuevo y tirar este...

Mil gracias.


----------



## pepeohm (Abr 11, 2019)

pero la imagen se ve en el cable, o se ve en la pantalla, porque digo yo, el cable puede estar bueno y la pantalla estar mala
habra que buscar que es lo que esta mal


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2019)

Pues seguramente uno de los pines hará mal contacto.
Aparte de probar con algún espray limpiacontactos, me parece que traerá mas a cuanta comprar uno nuevo que cortar el conector y soldar uno nuevo.


----------



## rub3n (Abr 11, 2019)

Sí, me dejé ese dato importante: he probado otros cables y van perfectamente todos, es el cable el que está fallando.

Me apunto eso del spray limpia contactos, yo había pensado en sumergirlo en "algo" para limpiar el conector.


----------



## marpera (Abr 15, 2019)

Buenas, yo también he tenido ese mismo problema y lo que hice es comprarme una caja con tapa  antipolvo y guardar todos los cables ahi. Desde que hice eso, por lo menos no se me rompen por este problema.  Espero que te sirva de ayuda. Un saludo!


----------



## sergiot (Abr 15, 2019)

No insistas con ese cable, cambialo, con los hdmi no se jode, son conexiones vivas, y muy faciles de quemarse y dejar de funcionar, siempre que conectes algo uno de los dos equipos deberia estar apagado, te lo digo como sujerencia.


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 15, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> n los hdmi no se jode, son conexiones vivas, y muy faciles de quemarse y dejar de funcionar, siempre que conectes algo uno de los dos equipos deberia estar ap


El HDMI es una conexión pensada para hot plug, si los dispositivos están construidos como la norma de hdmi lo demanda no debería haber ninguna necesidad de apagar alguno de los equipos. Si se trata de un riesgo por diferencias de potencial entre equipos con ponerlo en stand-by eso no cambia, habría que desenchufar uno de los dos equipos de la red electrica.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 15, 2019)

Una cosa es pensada, y otra es la realidad, la cantidad de chip de hdmi quemados en las placas de los lcd y home son tantas que estaría dudando de del "hot plug".


----------



## rub3n (Ago 1, 2019)

Buenas tardes,

Este cable lo iba a tirar porque por el precio y que tenía varios años ya no valía la pena dedicarle tiempo y dinero, pero al final no lo tiré, y ahora que he necesitado comprar alcohol isopro... en spray me dio por meterle a los contactos y ha funcionado. No sé si durará mucho, si era eso o no, si era un mal contacto de las cabezas y volverá a dejar de funcionar, no sé, pero he jugado ya 2 días con la SNES mini y ese cable que ya daba por muerto.

Es probable que estuviera sucio por dentro o que hubiera algún pelillo o algo que no se veía y con la presión del spray ha salido.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 15, 2022)

Llegando aca por obra del buscador, solo un detalle que no he logrado encontrar data precisa.
Originalmente tenía un cable HDMI marca ONE y hete aquí que lo cedí y lo cambie por un mallado génerico baratito, este mismo de la foto (aún recuerdo cuando un tipo me de MM dijo que por menos de 1000 mangos no se consiguen cables HDMI y ese lo pague menos de la mitad)


La 1º cuestión curiosa (tal vez sea algo subjetivo), es que se me cansa mucho menos la vista usando ese cable génerico que el de antes tras varias horas frente a la PC, lo que no logró saber es porque cuando se apaga el monitor mientras voy a otra parte, en lugar de aparecer solo la pantalla negra, se enciende y muestra eso:




a diferencia de otros cables HDMI, que se queda la pantalla negra y ya. Fue probado en otras PCs, haciendo lo mismo.
Puede que sea un detalle, apago el monitor mientras me voy a hacer otra cosa y/o tomo un ligero descanso, aunque no he podido saber si eso se puede evitar.
Dado el resultado del cable y que me cansa menos la vista, se ha quedado pese a eso.
O sea, no sé porque ese cable hace eso, a diferencia de otros.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2022)

En dos TV de diferentes marcas, misma notebook y diferentes cables, eh tenido problemas rarisimos.

En un TV, tengo que usar uno de los cables, y en el otro TV el otro cable, sino no funcionan (no dan video).

Mi teoría sería que en alguno de los cables le faltan/sobran conexiones, ya que sino, no me explico la razón siendo que no hay ruido eléctrico.

Muy probablemente te esté pasando lo mismo, teniendo en cuenta la norma HDMI adoptada por ese fabricante.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 16, 2022)

Justo pensando, en mi caso me hace suponer que con otros cables el monitor sigue recibiendo cierta señal y por eso solo negra se queda la pantalla y con ese otro rojizo deja de transmitir del todo, y claro, el monitor tira como que no tiene absolutamente nada conectado, aunque es pura suposición, ahora, si es así, porque sera, no lo sé.
También me hace suponer que puede ser el defecto de ese cable y que no tendrá remedio, o el defecto del monitor ante ese cable también podría ser, aunque pese a ello, como me ha gustado como andan, en realición calidad precio, me parecen muy buenos.


DJ T3 dijo:


> En dos TV de diferentes marcas, misma notebook y diferentes cables, eh tenido problemas rarisimos.
> 
> En un TV, tengo que usar uno de los cables, y en el otro TV el otro cable, sino no funcionan (no dan video).
> 
> ...


Y bueno, es lo que hay, me recuerda a cuando hacia arreglos y determinado vastago de canilla andaba bien en una y mal en otra, y viceversa, para no reñir, colocados de forma que diesen el mejor resultado.


----------

